
Show HN: PrivJs - Sell nodejs libraries/frameworks as npm package - pmestha
https://privjs.com/
======
edoggie
How come only NodeJS libraries, what about Composer packages, Ruby Gems?

~~~
pmestha
I have not tried this out yet. So, this is a MVP that I built. Will definitely
include other language libraries too soon enough :)

